# Hesston 530 Gathering Wheels



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Gathering wheels for a Hesston 530 finally gave out. AGCO wants over $300 a piece for an assembly with the molded wheel...without a new bearing even. Have any of you guys taken a 24x9 after market rubber gathering wheel and fabricated a way for them to work?

The picture shows the wheel type.

View attachment 1503


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

On my Hesston 5530,same baler just older, I cut the sidewalls&bead of an old bias truck tire to fit and bolted them to the centers. Time was about 45 min each. They work just as good as the oem gathering wheels and a lot cheaper.

scrapiron


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys....wanted to restart the discussion on this old entry...Bale Supply sells these wheels and have sold a lot to guys with the above question. Would appreciate it if anyone that has fabricated a retainer piece of the outside of the gathering wheel share their thoughts. I think a lot of folks with these might be curious. Thanks guys.

Regards
Jim


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

downtownjr said:


> _*Hey guys....wanted to restart the discussion*_ on this old entry...Bale Supply sells these wheels and have sold a lot to guys with the above question. Would appreciate it if anyone that has fabricated a retainer piece of the outside of the gathering wheel share their thoughts. _* I think a lot of folks with these might be curious. Thanks guys*_.
> 
> Regards
> Jim


Sense it's raining & I can't get outside to play, and thinking about the 2 small rows my baler left when I baled behind the borrowed V-rake, I got to thinking about the gathering wheels myself. I know it'd be best to have the right size windrow, and stay in it. But, with the narrow pick-up of this 336, and sometimes due to weather grass gets real* thick*, would gathering wheels be an advantage, or just a big "PIA"?
Thanks


----------

